# Phragmipedium rocquier



## MaxC (Feb 1, 2020)

Phrag rocquier Eric Young 4N x Nicholle Tower. This is a first bloom on a plant I purchased in bloom. Much better coloring on second bloom. My question is if the smaller size of second bloom is related to it being the plant unable to support the second bloom or if because of cooler temperatures than in a professional green house and forced the flower to pop earlier?

I have a paph Dollgoldi that is doing the same thing with it's blooms, 2nd being more intensely colored and smaller, but is a larger plant with 4 mature growths and 3 new growths.


----------



## Ray (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm no expert in this arena, but it seems to me you have clashing drivers:

Better color development, especially red, occurs with cooler, brighter conditions, but cooler conditions may slow bud growth.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 1, 2020)

It could also be because the plant is small and supporting two blooms is beyond it’s resources. When phrags mature, say three full sized growths, they can support many more and bigger blooms on the same stem.
How


----------



## abax (Feb 1, 2020)

Would you show us a photo of the whole plant
please?


----------



## MaxC (Feb 1, 2020)

Ray said:


> I'm no expert in this arena, but it seems to me you have clashing drivers:
> 
> Better color development, especially red, occurs with cooler, brighter conditions, but cooler conditions may slow bud growth.



I 


abax said:


> Would you show us a photo of the whole plant
> please?



First bloom fell off today, only the one growth. A third bud is coming.


----------



## KateL (Feb 1, 2020)

I like the color, but I’m not sure about the curling on the petals. Phrags are funny though. As David mentions, the flowers seem to generally improve on larger and more vigorous plants.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 2, 2020)

It’s not surprising that the second flower is smaller as the plant is a single fan. My technique with plants of this size is not to let the spike bloom for very long, especially if blooms start to get smaller. Maybe let just one or two flowers open. I bite the bullet and cut it off. It lasts about a week in water.
David


----------



## blondie (Feb 2, 2020)

A nice bloom lovely colour to the flower


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2020)

The 2nd bloom was not open all the way?
Monocotman is probably correct and the small plant is using a lot of energy to push out multiple blooms.


----------



## MaxC (Feb 3, 2020)

It was fully open just smaller but a good inch shorter in spread. Though it looks like the dorsal septal tore as if it was rushing to open. There's a third bloom coming and curious to see if that will be smaller yet.


----------



## KateL (Feb 4, 2020)

monocotman said:


> It’s not surprising that the second flower is smaller as the plant is a single fan. My technique with plants of this size is not to let the spike bloom for very long, especially if blooms start to get smaller. Maybe let just one or two flowers open. I bite the bullet and cut it off. It lasts about a week in water.
> David


Thanks for the tip, David. Silly me; I never thought about putting slippers in water. 
However, I am a firm believer in cutting a spike if a plant is weak. Sometimes, after I have taken plants (various orchids) to a show, I will cut off all of the flowers when I get home. It is tremendously hard, but based on the recommendation of an old friend who is a legendary orchid grower and hybridized. And, it can make for a spectacular centerpiece (or two). Best, Kate


----------



## MaxC (Feb 4, 2020)

David, I should not wait for the 3rd bloom and just bite the bullet. I am not unhappy with the bloom just wish it was a bit bigger.


----------



## MaxC (Feb 6, 2020)

David, thank you for the sage advice. I ended up taking off one of the lower leaves that had been damaged. Looks like a lot of action was going on down below that was hiding in a layer of moss. Fingers crossed for a improved 2nd flowering. Should I be doing this for all of my 1st flowering plants to encourage improved divisions? I will probably be emotionally torn to do it for my paph malipoense and paph armeniacum that are in bud, unless the blooms turn out horribly.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 7, 2020)

I’d always be looking to take off the first flower of single fan growths early, but it depends on the vigour of the plant,
David


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 7, 2020)

Super color!


----------

